# Canister filter



## khiyasu (Jan 12, 2016)

Just read the sticky up top but still have a couple questions. I have a 33 gallon and was looking at the fluval 206. However just wondering if the 306 would be better since I'll have quite a bit of fish and fair amount of plants (medium planted)? 

Would the 306 be excessive or the 206 be enough? 

Thanks


----------



## cpat83 (Sep 1, 2015)

I would go with the 306/305/304 or possibly the 406/405/404


----------



## khiyasu (Jan 12, 2016)

The 306 is rated for up to 70 gallons and I think 303gph. 206 is rated for up to 45 gallons and I believe 206gph. My tank is only 33 gallons. Wouldn't the 406 be overkill?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I think the 206 is more than adequate. In my experience I find it is better to utilize a canister more for bio filtration and leave the mechanical and flow components to other things. I've used powerheads with foam prefilters and they do a great job of picking up detritus and creating the flow that you want. Cheaper too. Upsizing a canister is much more expensive than buying a powerhead. The powerhead also allows you to really customize your flow. It's just harder to do that with your canister. My 2 cents.


----------



## Carpenter (Jan 26, 2014)

I would check the prices but the extra bio you can put in the 306 is worth it , and why bother putting a powerhead in if your canister is doing the job. I just put a 406 in my 50 gal and moved my 305 to my new 33 gal community planted. More bio and more water turnover will create all round better health for your tank. especially if you want it full of pretty things.:bigsmile:Good luck on whatever filter you use , but its like buying a tool that barely does the job or one that you will continue to use in the future.


----------



## khiyasu (Jan 12, 2016)

Carpenter said:


> I would check the prices but the extra bio you can put in the 306 is worth it , and why bother putting a powerhead in if your canister is doing the job. I just put a 406 in my 50 gal and moved my 305 to my new 33 gal community planted. More bio and more water turnover will create all round better health for your tank. especially if you want it full of pretty things.:bigsmile:Good luck on whatever filter you use , but its like buying a tool that barely does the job or one that you will continue to use in the future.


Thanks. I was leaning that direction as well. Looking at the 306 over the 206. Thanks!


----------

